# Do you think global warming is hogwash?



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Or is it truly happening as we speak?
Many don't understand that before global warming, it get's cold.  Hence the problems the eastern states are having. Eventually, it will switch around and global warming will begin.

The way I see it, the world went through these stages before, but now? We have 7 BILLION people inhabiting, breathing, deforesting, farming, producing, etc. When the last ice age happened, it was just cave men...and not a lot of them. With 7 billion people on this earth, she can only hold so much until balking.

So..what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 8, 2014)

I think for now it is theories, not facts.
If it is true and if in several hundred years from now there is another ice age... or whatever, that destroys most life as we know it on Earth, it will not be the complete end of life on Earth. Eventually, as before, the ice would melt and new living things will thrive on this planet. 
You believe the theory the planet will warm then an ice age will follow all because 7 billion people are breathing, deforesting, producing, etc. So how do you propose we stop it? Sterilize adults so the population dwindles and less resources are used? 
What do you think caused the last ice age? Was our planet over-run by cave men breathing?
When I was much younger I had a lot of admiration for scientists. We had people like Albert Einstein.
But since then there has been many alarms sounded by scientists.
All of whom are seeking further funding from the government for continued research about impending disasters.
They are beginning to remind me of the boy who cried wolf. I no longer listen.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2014)

I think the increasing levels of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere as a result of industrialisation is a concern. We need to develop technologies that reduce our dependence on fossil fuels.

But of course, we have already done this. Now what we have to do is persuade people and corporations to shift towards renewable energy sources if we don't wish to suffer the very foreseeable consequences of the earth becoming more energetic over time.


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I think the increasing levels of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere as a result of industrialisation is a concern. We need to develop technologies that reduce our dependence on fossil fuels.
> 
> But of course, we have already done this. Now what we have to do is persuade people and corporations to shift towards renewable energy sources if we don't wish to suffer the very foreseeable consequences of the earth becoming more energetic over time.



Well said. Thank you!


----------



## Kaya (May 8, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I think for now it is theories, not facts.
> If it is true and if in several hundred years from now there is another ice age... or whatever, that destroys most life as we know it on Earth, it will not be the complete end of life on Earth. Eventually, as before, the ice would melt and new living things will thrive on this planet.
> You believe the theory the planet will warm then an ice age will follow all because 7 billion people are breathing, deforesting, producing, etc. So how do you propose we stop it? Sterilize adults so the population dwindles and less resources are used?
> What do you think caused the last ice age? Was our planet over-run by cave men breathing?
> ...



Thanks for your input but we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Justme (May 9, 2014)

I think global warming due to human activity is a very credible scenario which we dismiss at our peril.


----------



## Judi.D (May 9, 2014)

Referring to it as global warming is an unfortunate misnomer. It is fact that the climate is changing and to think that man is not drastically impacting the climate is the real danger. We know that the Earth has cycled through climate changes for thousands of years, however man is dramatically impacting it.  I hope we wake up in time to realize this and change. Unfortunately it may already be too late.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 9, 2014)

I think the earth is may be warming as it has done numerous times before. It's the doomsayers who think it will be a global disaster that I can't stand. If the ocean levels rise people in low areas can move. It's not like a tornado that comes unexpectedly. 

A much more important issue was touched on but most governments world wide pay no attention to it. That is overpopulation. There is a limit to the amount of food the earth can sustain. when we take more food from the land and seas than can be replaced the we'll see what global disaster is really like.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 9, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I think the increasing levels of greenhouse gases in the atmosphere as a result of industrialisation is a concern. We need to develop technologies that reduce our dependence on fossil fuels.
> 
> But of course, we have already done this. Now what we have to do is persuade people and corporations to shift towards renewable energy sources if we don't wish to suffer the very foreseeable consequences of the earth becoming more energetic over time.



I agree and just to add.....I think this is the greatest concern facing our world and as Judi said I just hope it is not too late.

The predictions of climate scientist are happening all around us, the consequences of denial are too great to ignore.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 9, 2014)

I really don't know. The theory seems sound and making adjustments to our way of life(going green) seems to be the prudent thing to do. But then you see some scientist say we are headed for another ice age 10k years from now and it really doesn't matter what we do, nothing will stop it. 

Having said all that, it does make sense to 'go green'. Ten thousand years is a long way from now.  Why not do whatever we can to improve the environment in which we live? Perhaps that will help to reduce global warming a bit. But who knows.......I know nothing about nothing.


----------



## kcvet (May 9, 2014)

IMO its hogwash. the earth burps, pass's gas, heats and cools. always has always will


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2014)

It is definitely not "hogwash," except in the minds of big business, who object to any restrictions being put on their destruction of this planet. There is ample proof of the damage that is continuing to be done to the environment. Climate change is a reality, not a theory.


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2014)

kcvet said:


> IMO its hogwash. the earth burps, pass's gas, heats and cools. always has always will


Perhaps, but it hasn't always had to support highly industrialised humanity.
Humanity may survive but advanced civilisation may not.
It's ironic that we spent so many years afraid of nuclear annihilation during the Cold War but are so less concerned about doing irreversible damage to the earth's systems that we depend on for life, food and resources to support our lifestyle. Still, I don't suppose we miss something until it is well and truly gone away.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 9, 2014)

After the winter we just had here in England - NO!


----------



## Davey Jones (May 9, 2014)

re:*Do you think global warming is hogwash?*


NOPE its *real* and Im glad Im at the age not to worry about it.

Main reason,IMO, to many damn people on this planet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

Although I agree that we should use more natural options for power like solar, windmills, etc...I think that the global warming scare is very much exaggerated.  We do need to care more for the planet like getting the garbage out of the oceans, and making sure we don't keep on polluting our air and water with chemicals.  I believe that climate change has been happening for years, and it is cyclical...http://www.americaspace.com/?p=21726


----------



## That Guy (May 9, 2014)

Things are certainly cycling and attempting to understand just how our environment responds is interesting.  BUT, when it's politicized you can leave me out.


----------



## Sid (May 9, 2014)

It seems pretty simple to solve. Unplug the computor, box it up and carry(walk do not drive) it to a recycling center. Drive the car one last time to the slums and let a homeless person live in it. Maybe find one of the better homeless people to come stay in the garage, or keep some chickens in there. When the meter man comes to read the meter say"pull it". Then once a week make a trip to recycle center with one item of all that worthless junk sitting around the house. You can stop by the grocery store on the way home. Put a couple of goats in the yard to keep grass short and provide fertilizer for veggies. Be sure to keep lots of rocks and big sticks handy to protect the results of work
  See how simple it is. Instead of demanding those worthless big business toe the line, stop supporting them, they'll go away. Toss all those useless gadgets and when it gets dark go to sleep. 
   Don't worry we will let the old clipper ship sail the high seas and we can write notes to one another (how about calling it mail?) and still keep im touch. Then when it gets to the country intended we can give it to some guy on a horse and he will deliver it.


----------



## kcvet (May 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Things are certainly cycling and attempting to understand just how our environment responds is interesting.  BUT, when it's politicized you can leave me out.



*“Never let a good crisis go to waste” Winston Churchill*

follow the money


----------



## BLP (May 9, 2014)

I lean towards human activity has contributed towards the Earths warming.  If I'm wrong, well so be it.  There is a big benefit regarding the conversation about Global Warming and that's had a beneficial effect on the elimination of pollution.  The solutions to warming and pollution are mirrored in each other and that's very good.


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2014)

I think the earth has always taken care of itself, and war and starvation will take care of earth's over population.:dunno:


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re:*Do you think global warming is hogwash?*
> 
> 
> NOPE, its *real* and I'm glad I'm at the age not to worry about it.
> ...


If the human population was existing at the hunter gatherer level, or even at the simple agrarian level, then the number of people would not be a problem. The CO2 emissions of these people are negligible in global terms but as soon as we start to collect in cities and use fuels at the level we do to power our homes, factories and transport then the trouble begins. When only a few western countries were highly industrialised the problem was not all that significant, but now every nation wants what we have had for the last 150 years. This has driven up the global demand for oil, coal, iron ore, etc and the emissions have increased accordingly. 

Unless we recognise what is taking place and begin to change the equation now we can hardly be surprised when things go downhill in the next 50 years. I know I won't be here to see it but my children's children will. They deserve some consideration from my generation IMO.


----------



## Teddy (May 10, 2014)

If I remember corrective  it start to warm up before the last ice age begin Or so history tells us.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 11, 2014)

There is so much scientific evidence behind climate change, I have no idea where to begin.  I feel terrible for future generations in our already overpopulated world.


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2014)

I was wondering what if they had the internet in the 1400s around the time of the Flat Earth debate?  Just as I was trying to imagine what that would be like, I found it today on-line.  The Flat Earth Society has a forum, and they are still (seriously?!) debating the question in 2014! 

Maybe the Global Warming debate will take the same route?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 12, 2014)

I think the global warming doomsayers are more like the Millerites and others predicting the end of the world.


----------



## That Guy (May 12, 2014)

Ina said:


> I think the earth has always taken care of itself, and war and starvation will take care of earth's over population.


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I think the global warming doomsayers are more like the Millerites and others predicting the end of the world.



  Uknsathatagn rkunsaw!


----------



## Davey Jones (May 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I was wondering what if they had the internet in the 1400s around the time of the Flat Earth debate? Just as I was trying to imagine what that would be like, I found it today on-line. The Flat Earth Society has a forum, and they are still (seriously?!) debating the question in 2014!



Wait a sec here,you mean the earth isnt flat??


----------



## Teddy (May 12, 2014)

*If the world is flat*



Davey Jones said:


> Wtait a sec here,you mean the earth isnt flat??



If it would have flat I would have feel off of it  long time ago.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 13, 2014)

The latest report released yesterday by two groups of scientist.......

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/13/s...-ice-sheet-has-begun-scientists-say.html?_r=0


----------



## Jambi (May 13, 2014)

*Prepare for new Ice Age now says Top Paleoclimatologist*



> Geologic records show that Ice Ages are the norm, punctuated by brief  periods of warming. Now one of the most highly respected  paleoclimatologists has weighed in and is warning everyone to prepare  for a new Ice Age.
> 
> A new Ice Age? Then what's all the brouhaha about man-made global warming over the past 20 years?
> 
> ...



http://www.sciences360.com/index.php/prepare-for-new-ice-age-now-says-top-paleoclimatologist-5899/


10,000 years ago, most of the US was under a glaicier.




> *A        Virtual Tour*        The impact from Glacial Lake Missoula and the Missoula floods can be          seen in parts of Montana, Idaho, Washington, and Oregon. Testifying to          the cataclysm are the ancient shorelines, ripple marks, scoured lakes,          dry channels, falls, and flood debris that are still visible after nearly          12,000 years. Without seeing this evidence it is hard to imagine the enormity          of the geologic event.




http://www.glaciallakemissoula.org/virtualtour/

http://iceagenow.com/

Gosh, if the globalists that stand to profit from a carbon tax keep publicizing it on their media channels, it must be real!!!!


----------



## Jambi (May 13, 2014)

Could be “a top 10 May snow event for the Denver metro area”
 The powerful spring storm dropped more than a foot of sloppy, wet snow in parts of Colorado and Wyoming on Mother’s Day.
 Nearly 400 miles of Interstate-80 in Wyoming were closed after the  spring storm dumped up to 3 feet of snow in parts of the state.
 In Colorado, snow amounts could vary greatly, but up to 15 inches  could fall at higher elevations and 4 to 9 inches at lower elevations.
 “If we see the total accumulations that we are anticipating from this  storm, we are certainly going to see a top 10 May snow event for the  Denver metro area,” said David Barjenbruch, a weather service  meteorologist in Boulder.
 Plunging temperatures and heavy, wet snow caused multiple accidents  and forced several closures along Interstate 70 west of Denver on Sunday  afternoon, while part of westbound I-80 in Nebraska was closed to keep  motorists from reaching Wyoming.
 Interstate 25 from Fort Collins to the Wyoming border was also closed.
 We got about a foot of snow and all the trees are covered. It looks  like a beautiful painting,’” said Janie Robertson, owner of the Dripping  Springs Resort B&B in Estes Park.
 The weather service said mountainous areas in south-central Wyoming  got up to 2 feet of snow, and the metro areas of Cheyenne and Laramie  averaged 6 to 10 inches.
 Jim Kalina, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service in  Boulder, Colorado, said the Denver metropolitan area could see up to 9  inches of snow and some mountain communities could expect accumulations  of three feet.
http://news.msn.com/us/spring-snows-hit-rockies-plains-face-high-winds
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/colorado-wyoming-slammed-spring-snowstorm-n102626
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/11/us-usa-weather-idUSBREA4A0A020140511
http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2014/05/11/spring-snowstorm-barges-into-colorado-wy
oming/LvnrxVInYlTl36YnugQ8iL/story.html?s_campaign=8315


----------



## Jambi (May 13, 2014)

http://iceagenow.info/2014/05/video-great-global-warming-swindle-excerpt/





“I believe it is appropriate to have an over-representation of… how dangerous it is.” -Al Gore
 
“It doesn’t matter what is true, it only matters what people believe is true.” -Paul Watson, Greenpeace
 
“We’ve got to ride the global warming issue. Even if the theory of  global warming is wrong, we will be doing the right thing.” -leftist  Senator Tim Wirth, 1993
 
“We have to offer up scary scenarios… each of us has to decide the  right balance between being effective and being honest.” -Stephen  Schneider, lead ipcc author, 1989
 
“Unless we announce disasters no one will listen.” -Sir John Houghton, first chairman of the IPCC
 
“The only way to get our society to truly change is to frighten  people with the possibility of a catastrophe.” -Daniel Botkin, ex Chair  of Enironmental Studies, UCSB


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

Interesting site that addresses chem-trails and weather manipulation (wars)...http://weatherwars.info/


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

*Global Dimming*

There is also Global Dimming.  It is due to the pollution-filled cloud layers, and the blankets of contrails in the sky that reflect the suns heat and by doing so off-set the effects of Global Warming, caused by co greenhouse gases.   

In the aftermath of 9/11, All aircraft in the Continental US were grounded for 3 days.  In that time, the skys turned clear and blue and the record highs and lows were recorded.  I guess they are saying that without this off-setting dimming, the warming would be much hotter and happen much faster.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/horizon/dimming_trans.shtml

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/space/contrail-effect.html


----------



## Ruth (May 18, 2014)

I am more concerned about plastic contamination on the planet than the weather.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I'm betting all the garbage (including plastics) are part of the problem.


----------



## BobF (May 18, 2014)

To me it is not facts but instead distortions by those that wish to change our ways of life.   I am putting up a link that I just took from a different forum.

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/tom-bl...alleging-astonishing-interference-latest-ipcc

Read and then see if a full blown support is justified.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

I agree that the facts are distorted by those with an agenda in controlling what we buy, use, etc.  Climate change has been going on for a long time.  Should we try to use natural sources for power like wind and solar, absolutely.  But, the government and its interests always seem to blow things out of proportion to follow through with their plans for us, and it's not always on the up and up.  I haven't verified it, but I hear enough that Al Gore has been the loudest voice on this global warming issue, yet he has numerous mansions, and allegedly drive a Prius to the airport to board his private jet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

Ruth said:


> I am more concerned about plastic contamination on the planet than the weather.



I agree Ruth...

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2011/01/reports_of_pacific_oceans_plas_1.html

http://wweek.com/portland/article-17214-plastic_crusader.html


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

Here is an informative link on Ocean Pollution:
http://marinebio.org/oceans/ocean-dumping.asp]


----------



## Davey Jones (May 19, 2014)

Ruth said:


> I am more concerned about plastic contamination on the planet than the weather.




Oh jerz...you  made me go back out to the trash and recycle barrels and separate everything that was all in the trash barrel.


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

lol. Then Ruth did a good thing, Davey.


----------



## metasegue (Oct 29, 2014)

*I think we should ignore the possibilities. Why fry our brains over things we can't effect? I can't afford a solar array or wind turbine. I burn wood to offset the high cost of fuels. The realities of the economy supersede any concern I have over the environment. I hope my grandchildren will be able to cope. *


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2014)

Global warming was created by us. The earth is screwed and it's our fault.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 30, 2014)

If we had just stayed in the cave and not invented fire we wouldn't have had this problem...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm all for renewable energy.  It's time we end fosil fuel use... or at least use it only minimumly.   However, this push to deny global warming?  It's funded and fueled (pun intended) by the big Oil companies and the coal industry.   What do they care about the planet... there's profit to be made!!    I think the shortsightedness is lost on them.


----------

